# Since Japan has everything musically speaking...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What are the contender for rich etheric darkwave neo-classical music, i hate to mention dead can dance has prime exemple all the time but they are an easy refference

Any DcD worship band in japan, that has japanese flavor...of course

What are the top band in this genra ?

This most exist japan has heavy metal jazz, classical you name it....

arrigato Japanese TC menbers, Japanese band are impressive sometime
very thight very Professional.


:tiphat:


----------

